# the sleeper, what used to be at least



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, heres my sentra that we donated to the cancer society. i bought a tC so we didnt need the sentra anymore, and so i took some of the stuff off of it so that i could use them for later, such as the corners, and rims. also the first two pics are what happens when an idiot runs into your car while it is parked, and decided not to leave a note about it :loser:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

and now for the sentra, sorry about it being so dirty.... didnt get washed for like a month and a half. got the new car, so i didnt really care
heres the interior... pretty nice, done with krylon fusion plastic paint(silver and blue)
























and for the exterior... i know its ricey but here ya go


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats cool as hell that you donated a car man. my dad just came out of cancer treatment. if more people were like you, we might be a better place for real


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well my mom passed away this past july because of cancer, so i kinda felt like i need to help out. sorry bout you dad though


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

wow, i found out that the cancer society puts the car in one of those auctions, and sells it. this means that i may never see my car ever again. :jawdrop:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I used the same paint on my interior, came as good as well, I did a few more coats then you did and mine seemed to have more of a gloss.

You should have put the stock grille and headlights back on and sold them then donated it.

Donating car :thumbup:
that exhaust :thumbdwn:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

well, i had traded my headlights with someone on the sr board, and the grille i had to buy because i broke my last one. and the exhaust, i know...its a POS


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

oh well, not your problem anymore.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad to see it went to good use. :woowoo:


----------

